# Show Wrapup: Waterfest 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've just posted our own show wrapup (and extensive photo gallery) from Waterfest 2012. I speak for myself and for the Fourtitude and Vortex Media Group team when I say thanks to everyone who we had a chance to hang out with this past weekend. It was a blast, and we were thrilled to see such a large Audi presence. Thanks also to Audi for trusting us with several of your cars including the very, very awesome 2005 Audi R8 LMP900 Le Mans prototype racecar... a first I think at Waterfest.

Check out the recap and photo galleries via this link. * Full Story *


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

The R8 LMP race-car was great to see, especially with the top off and all the mechanicals exposed. :thumbup:


----------



## bgalex (Jan 21, 2012)

I defianetly have to go next year!


----------

